# Two subs, two good locations



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

Hello!

I have my two DIY LLT soundsplinters. I have one in each back corner now, and they are awesome there. I have a little dip between 20 and 40-ish Hz however. The dip is about 6-7dB.

If I have my subs up front between the screen and mains I have ruler flat from 13Hz up to 40ish, and a dip up to 70-ish.

Both positions play nicely from 60-70ish and up, and from 20-ish and down.

With the subs being DIY I have no individual phase adjustments for them. I was thinking if it would be feasible to have one sub in each location, or is this likely to fail? The two positions are about the same distance from the sweetspot. The subs are a pain to move so I am just asking if there's any chance of success or if there's no real chance this will work.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Only one way to find out - try it. You might get lucky and have everything fall into line. Might not. Have you tried them in the rear but not in the corners?

Bryan


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

I have, as far as I can out of the corners. My surrounds are in the way forward, and the door to my study if I pull them toward the center. I might have to just try it, and see.... I was hoping for a 'no' though, cause moving tehm is a pain in the...  Thanks, Bryan.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Sorry, I know it's a pain. Have you downloaded the newest version of REW that has the RTA functionality in it? That makes life a whole lot easier setting up subs.

Bryan


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

Yes I have. I'll play around with them this weekend. I have a baby that is a light sleeper, and running around in pink noise for hours isn't good for my mental health in the long run.. :dumbcrazy:

I'll kick the wife and kids out of the house and bring a mate over for beers and calibration. Too bad none of my friends are really into this whole setting up thing. They just want the couch to shake. That's the easy part... :hsd:

How exactly would you go about setting this up using the new RTA feature? (or the old sweeps for that matter)


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

First thing I'd do is set a sub in your seating position and do the crawl around thing. Put the first sub where you find it best. Then bring in another sub and try to place it on the other side/other end of the room keeping the dimensions from boundaries different from the first one (unless you can set 1 dead center front and back). From there, set the first sub level. Then set the 2nd sub level to match. 

Now, you play with the RTA moving the 2nd sub around until you get the best response smoothness. 

This all assumes that you've gone through the whole procedure for the mains already and have them dialed in to produce the best response. Know what happens when you move your mains. If you have a hump or dip around the xover point, knowing how it induce the inverse from the mains with small movements will help blend things even better.

Bryan


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

I'll play around some tonight. Will post FR and waterfalls for you guys to comment on.


----------

